# Need to go Annie Oakley right quick!



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Is there a .22 target pistol anyone can recommend? (That would fit in with my rifles for ammo). Short range, maybe 50 yards max. My victims are gophers, ground squirrels, rabbits and the occasional rattlesnake around the yard and corral, pumphouses and barn.

I need something light that I can pack around during the day without worrying about shooting myself in the foot, but still get out for a fast shot, as in BAM BAM BAM. Those old Colts are entrancing, but aren't modern guns improved? Maybe something with a 10-shot cartridge, repeating? Just got a new Ruger short barrel rifle, but it's not working out for me. (I have small bones and a weak wrist, so I thought a pistol would have too much weight and kick.) The local gunsmiths around here are few and have limited stock, not to mention are strangers to me, so you Obiwans are my only hope. :spinsmiley:


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I carry a Ruger Mark I around the place. Try one you'll like it. If you cant find a Mark I , look for a Mark II or III, but stick with the basic model with a 4 to 6 inch barrel. Shoots right where you point - Good for all the varmints you listed - I even shoot carpenter bees with mine with snake loads - have to cycle manually tho.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, thank you Badger! :gaptooth:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You can NEVER go wrong with Ruger 22's, but* 50 yds* with a handgun is overly optomistic for most people


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Myself, I have a Browning Buckmark .22LR semi-auto pistol. It has the heavy bull barrel, adjustable target sights, 10 round magazines (California Legal), and is deadly accurate. 










Everyone that has shot it, has tried to talk me out of it - including my sister.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

radiofish said:


> Myself, I have a Browning Buckmark .22LR semi-auto pistol. It has the heavy bull barrel, adjustable target sights, 10 round magazines (California Legal), and is deadly accurate.


 Now that sounds like!

Bearfootfarm, you're right on; if I hit a mark at 50 yards it would be a fluke - hence the need for a generous cartridge, and BAM BAM BAM - that's for aim correction. But I'm not trying to clear the hillsides, just take out the little varmits under our feet. Trapping is a joke, and baits are out, or I'd be going that route. IPM indeed! :yawn:

I'd still like to hear more options folks are using for this kind of thing - anyone?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I hear good things about the new Ruger SR22
10 round capacity and will allegedly eat about any ammo you through at it.
If you have a bit of coin to spend, Ruger also makes a single action revolver, the Single Ten that holds 10 rounds.
There are a lot of .22 handguns, both semiauto and revolvers
If you have small hands and aren't very strong, see if you can try some out before you buy.
Another option that I just thought of is the Beretta Neos. it's light weight, accurate and comes with 2 10 round mags. It's also easy to rack, breaks down for cleaning easily and you can mount an optic.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Agree with the Ruger, but prefer the MKII over the I or III. Very similar to Radiofish's Browning. 10 round mag (get some spares), the perfect point and click interface, accurate, but might be a bit heavy for some.
Been kicking around the thought of either a Walther p-22 or Ruger SR22...a bit lighter and smaller, but I figure I'd be giving up a bit of accuracy with the shorter barrel.

Matt


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

I like the Ruger Singlesix Hunter and use the Magnum cylinder.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we had our 4h 22 pistol shoot this last weekend , we have several ruger pistols that the club owns they are very good , some scoped some iron sights 

I had a chance to try one of the kids personal guns he had a Ruger MKIII with a TruGlo sight on it this one Reflex Red Dot Sight Red Green 4-Pattern Reticle (15 MOA Peep Crosshair 3 MOA Circle Dot 5 MOA Dot) Integral Weaver-Style Base Matte

I shot 3 pigs with 3 rounds at 60 meters having never shot his gun or looked thru this halo sight before , i wanted to try it because i had never shot a halo sight before , it was especially funny because his dad looks at him as says , well it's not the gun , he had finished shooting the pigs and had left 3 standing , we were waiting till everyone was done shooting and we could close the line and go reset the targets 

to give you and idea of what we shoot for silhouettes 22 pistol silhouettes the chicken is at 40 meters , and is about the size of a wide mouth canning jar lid with a leg and a head 
the pigs are at 60 meters and are about the size of a quart canning jar laid on it's side with legs

turkeys at 80 meters aren't really any larger than pigs just more upright.

rams at 100 meters are about the size of a 2 liter bottle of soda laid on its side on legs and a head the hole thing printed on paper would fit on a 8 1/2 by 11 sheet of paper but just barely 

the cool part about that sight was that it had circle with cross hair rectical like a video game all you had to do when sighted in was put the transparent image of the cross hairs in a circle on or around the target and shoot , holding that still is still hard , but the gun is plenty capable of getting it there if you do your part


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Taking all these ideas in a printout to a gunsmith I found - you guys were such a big help!


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Many great ideas. I love the Ruger Mark except for taking bit apart for cleaning, can be a pain. Another one, the S&W 22A is very nice for the price and comes with 2 magazines. Say the Mark and the Buckmark are a little more accurate, but the S&W isnt bad and easy to clean.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

siberian said:


> Many great ideas. I love the Ruger Mark except for taking bit apart for cleaning, can be a pain. Another one, the S&W 22A is very nice for the price and comes with 2 magazines. Say the Mark and the Buckmark are a little more accurate, but the S&W isnt bad and easy to clean.


Just had my Ruger Mark II apart this weekend for cleaning. IMHO, it is one of the easiest semi pistols I've ever field stripped.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

To drop a bit of political in here I'll never buy a Ruger product because of Bill Ruger's pro-gun control stance.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, I appreciate that perspective, Watcher, but it's not a pastoral world we live in anymore.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

watcher said:


> To drop a bit of political in here I'll never buy a Ruger product because of Bill Ruger's pro-gun control stance.


 what do you buy?


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Well, I appreciate that perspective, Watcher, but it's not a pastoral world we live in anymore.


Maybe but I'll not support a company who's founder is willing to suppress people's rights so he can keep selling his product.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> what do you buy?


Depends on how much I had to spend. I've got an H&R 9 shot revolver I've had for well over 30 years that still shoots better than I can. I bought it because it was inexpensive but not cheap. If I was picking up Al cans to get money to buy I'd look for another one on the used market.

If I wasn't worried about price I'd go with the 'name brand' one which felt best in my hand.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

LOL, Cabin, I thought you may say that. Either way, I would just suggest having it shown before buying any handgun, esp. if a person isnt used to being around them.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

The Ruger comes apart real easy for cleaning. Putting it back together can be hard if you don't know the trick to it. I've had mine so long I'd forgotten all about that. LOL


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

watcher said:


> Depends on how much I had to spend. I've got an H&R 9 shot revolver I've had for well over 30 years that still shoots better than I can. I bought it because it was inexpensive but not cheap. If I was picking up Al cans to get money to buy I'd look for another one on the used market.
> 
> If I wasn't worried about price I'd go with the 'name brand' one which felt best in my hand.


but what name brands haven't you ruled out for their pro gun control stance 

colt and smith are surly out


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Qhorseman said:


> I like the Ruger Singlesix Hunter and use the Magnum cylinder.


Is that the Ruger revolver that looks like a Colt Peacemaker and has a .22 cylinder and a .22 magnum cylinder? My boss 25 years ago had one. He liked that gun alot.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

diamondtim said:


> Is that the Ruger revolver that looks like a Colt Peacemaker and has a .22 cylinder and a .22 magnum cylinder? My boss 25 years ago had one. He liked that gun alot.


I think you are talking about the Single Six Convertible with .22/22 mag cylinders. I have owned one for around 45 years and use it a lot, it's my pack around the farm gun, carried when I ran a trap line, just a sturdy reliable weapon.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

We have a Ruger Mark II (?) 22/45 pistol that I really like. Really easy to shoot.


----------

